# Exam 70-680, 70-686



## Gotchaz

Has anyone done either of these? How was it? Just curious how hard the exam was and how indepth they go into power shell. I know 70-680 is a killer so...


----------



## greenbrucelee

the 70-680 isn't a killer its just that most of the material (books) for it at the moment suck if you have done the 70-270 then you wont have too much bother with it. Althoug prof messers videos are great. not sure about the 686 though.


----------



## tim19889

greenbrucelee said:


> the 70-680 isn't a killer its just that most of the material (books) for it at the moment suck


From having taken this test two times and failing, I can say you are RIGHT ON Brucelee. The questions themselves are not that difficult, they're almost on the same level as CompTIA A+ actually, but there are quite a few questions that none of the material I went over even covered. For instance what the loopback address for IPV6 is. ::1
Not a hard question, but if you didn't happen to come across what the loopback address is for IPV6 in your study materials (I didn't, although I should've known from the Network+), you're probably going to get the question wrong, even though it's not really that difficult.


----------



## greenbrucelee

That is why I am waiting until the revised material comes out before I go for this.


----------



## tim19889

That's definitely a good idea. Looking back I wish I would have done that but I'm kind of committed now lol.


----------



## 6840

I always try to wait for the most up to date information before going for a cert. I will study and use other materials too, esp free ones, but ultimately I want to make sure I have the most current information as well.


----------



## greenbrucelee

6840 said:


> I always try to wait for the most up to date information before going for a cert. I will study and use other materials too, esp free ones, but ultimately I want to make sure I have the most current information as well.


watch out for free material most not all free material are illegal or stolen content from the exam always use certguard to check weather what your using is legit or not if you value your certifications.


----------



## -WOLF-

greenbrucelee said:


> watch out for free material most not all free material are illegal or stolen content from the exam always use certguard to check weather what your using is legit or not if you value your certifications.


I always fail to see why 1) Exams and certs are so expensive and 2) why they can never have anything free - it makes it exponentially harder for us students to even try Entry-Level stuff like the $2000+ certs CompTIA offers.


----------



## greenbrucelee

compTIA certs are expensive because they claim its a non profit organisation whilst MS exams are not but they do make a profit.

Good study material can never be cheap, because the creators of those materials have bills etc to pay just like us.

This is another reason a lot of people self study instead of going to a school. you can cut the cost of learning a cert on your own by about 75% more in some cases.


----------



## -WOLF-

greenbrucelee said:


> compTIA certs are expensive because they claim its a non profit organisation whilst MS exams are not but they do make a profit.
> 
> Good study material can never be cheap, because the creators of those materials have bills etc to pay just like us.
> 
> This is another reason a lot of people self study instead of going to a school. you can cut the cost of learning a cert on your own by about 75% more in some cases.


except there is no way to do that since you have to pay for every bit of material. Unless I can have someone really dedicated in teaching me how I could learn A+ for example I doubt it will ever happen, besides I'm not great at self-studying I prefer having someone teach me.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Some people can't do self study but I can. As soon as I realised that you didn't have to do courses for my certs then I realised how much money I could save.

When I first started thinking about certs I enquired with a training provider for the A+ and they wanted to charge me £700 + exam fees with self study it cost me £275 including the exams. That was good enough for me and motivated me enough to study on my own.


----------



## -WOLF-

If I could figure out how to self-study with great efficiency then I'd do it especially if it saves money - but I want to make sure i'm learning the right stuff and that doesn't stop the fact that I still need to pay the thousands of dollars for the exam plus hundreds for the books - there's so many A+ books i don't know where to start!


----------



## greenbrucelee

the best book for the A+ is by the leading authority in it. The book is called compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition by Mike Myeres. His books are not dry like some technical books and in some places its quite funny. It will take you through the entire A+ concepts and the subjects involved.

I would also add look at professor messers videos on his site they are free, he also does network+ and 70-680.

Also I could suggest boson practice exams although they are quitre expensive they are also a good source of study.

You book your exams through pearsonvue or prometric and you will find your nereast test center on those sites. You can also buy discount vouchers for the exams from gracetechsolutions.com which will knock some money of the total price.

I find that reading the books as if they were a novel helps then I go back through them and highlight or take notes on what I feel is important. I also practice what I need to to fully learn the concept involved.


----------



## -WOLF-

I have a large collection of CBT Nuggets A+ Study Videos, CompTIA A+ 5th edition and Mike Meyers' CompTIA A Guide to managing & troubleshooting PCs lab manual third edition, is this all good material?


----------



## Gotchaz

Yeah Mike Meyers are good books just make sure they are the current edition


----------



## greenbrucelee

you will need the latest edition for the Meyers book as Gotchaz said. The latest A+ exams include newer technologies and operating systems such as Vista and SATA 2 and 3.


----------

